# flat panel knitting



## Sharpdrop (May 6, 2013)

My daughter bought me a Boye Scarf loom and the directions for the flat panel knit are awful! could someone please explain e-wrap cast on and flat panel knitting?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't help you, but have you looked for a video on it? Videos are quite helpful, as you can work along with them and stop and start when needed. 
Lots of luck!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Sharpdrop (May 6, 2013)

Thanks to both of you! I had searched but hadn't found amythimg as useful as those two videos!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You are so welcome Sharpdrop. All you have to do is go to you tube and then type in Loom knitting and look through the different videos or if its one particular item, then type that in and several will come up. I hope that helps also.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Sharpdrop said:


> My daughter bought me a Boye Scarf loom and the directions for the flat panel knit are awful! could someone please explain e-wrap cast on and flat panel knitting?


Try this YouTube: 



 t . This is by Isla Philips, and she is a very good presenter and instructor in loom knitting. Her book, "Loom Knitting Premier" is one you will go back to for ever, finding something new and interesting. Another basic book that will carry you far, is by Kathy Norris, "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting". Do the afghan of 12 stitches, it is a skill builder or take a few to all of the "twelve" for a sampler scarf. My best aid to even wrapping tension is "drinking straws". I cut them to half length then find the right "flavor" for the best tension. Insert the yarn in at the end of the straw that you cut. It will allow a smother exit for the yarn. I have used the straws for Payton's Lace through two strands of roving (6 wt) and a lot in between. Welcome to loom knitting. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Try this YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> t . This is by Isla Philips, and she is a very good presenter and instructor in loom knitting. Her book, "Loom Knitting Premier" is one you will go back to for ever, finding something new and interesting. Another basic book that will carry you far, is by Kathy Norris, "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting". Do the afghan of 12 stitches, it is a skill builder or take a few to all of the "twelve" for a sampler scarf. My best aid to even wrapping tension is "drinking straws". I cut them to half length then find the right "flavor" for the best tension. Insert the yarn in at the end of the straw that you cut. It will allow a smother exit for the yarn. I have used the straws for Payton's Lace through two strands of roving (6 wt) and a lot in between. Welcome to loom knitting. Moon Loomer


I do the same thing as you do with the straws. Ever since I learned, I was getting extra straws from the Eagles Club to use. The best ones I found so far were from Subways. I haven't seen the small straws in the stores. They are too big. I do have the book by Kathy Norris. I would like to get the other book as well.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

buttons said:


> I do the same thing as you do with the straws. Ever since I learned, I was getting extra straws from the Eagles Club to use. The best ones I found so far were from Subways. I haven't seen the small straws in the stores. They are too big. I do have the book by Kathy Norris. I would like to get the other book as well.


Loom knitters are drinking straw, snobs or connoisseurs? I go for the latter. Ho ho, Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You may also find this video interesting.




Dick


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Dick. Very helpful.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's another you might enjoy. I just got through watching this video on loom knitting a 2 sided scarf in two different colors. Very interesting. Looks quite simple once you get the hang of it.






Marge


----------

